# MIPS, FLOPS, and IT/S



## Nastybutler187

I know that MIPS means Millions of instructions per second, and FLOPS means floating point operations per second, but what does it/s mean? i found this in sisoftsandra, which is the measurement it gives the multimedia-benchmark tests. can somebody tell me what it is, and explain it to me? also, a definition of mips and flops would also be good. thanks.


----------



## Nastybutler187

up


----------



## Fuzz

*MIPS* - An acronym for millions of instructions per second, which is a measure of processing speed that refers to the average number of machine language instructions performed by the CPU in one second

*FLOPS* - An acronym for floating point operations per second. The term "floating point" refers to that format of numbers that is most commonly used for scientific calculation. Flops is used as a measure of a computing system's speed of performing basic arithmetic operations such as adding, subtracting, multiplying, or dividing two numbers.


----------



## Nastybutler187

thanks, but what about the it/s? can anyone explain what that is?


----------



## Fuzz

I didnt find anything on that.


----------



## Jerkstore

it probably means iterations/second (don't quote me on that though, but it's the most logical thing I could come up with after googling sandra)


----------

